# Couple I finished



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

stabilized Canadian red cedar burl and box elder burl

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice. 

Note to self: A fella could make a killing selling cedar as HRB . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice.
> 
> Note to self: A fella could make a killing selling cedar as HRB . . . .


Lol maybe that silly Canadian got it labeled wrong.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2015)

Tony those are cool looking knives...er...I mean pens.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tony those are cool looking knives...er...I mean pens.


Hair sticks. Lol


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> stabilized Canadian red cedar burl and box elder burl
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94162


@Tclem is that bxb pen from that last batch of stuff WOWWW i need one of those!!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> @Tclem is that bxb pen from that last batch of stuff WOWWW i need one of those!!


I can send it your way


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I can send it your way


is it that batch if so i will send you more ! Me likey he he


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> is it that batch if so i will send you more ! Me likey he he


I would have had to gotten it from you I think. Lol. The only other blank I've ever had I got from Tom and used on a majestic jr.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I would have had to gotten it from you I think. Lol. The only other blank I've ever had I got from Tom and used on a majestic jr.


wanna trade that pen for another box of that stuff


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> wanna trade that pen for another box of that stuff


Sure I'll get it mailed tomorrow. Lol. I'll mail it Saturday.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Sure I'll get it mailed tomorrow. Lol. I'll mail it Saturday.


yeah about as fast as i mail huh!!!!! i will show you mailing with record time (did the slab of amboyna work for handles? )


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> yeah about as fast as i mail huh!!!!! i will show you mailing with record time (did the slab of amboyna work for handles? )


I am going to stabilize them but I think they will work. I'll be waiting by the mailbox. Lol


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 31, 2015)

@Tclem that box has a TR # and is Regional large flT RATE box will pack today and send this afternoon, NA NA NA Merry merry new year to yall down in mississipi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> @Tclem that box has a TR # and is Regional large flT RATE box will pack today and send this afternoon, NA NA NA Merry merry new year to yall down in mississipi


Oh no cliff has gone crazy. Mail today. He has lost his mind. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh no cliff has gone crazy. Mail today. He has lost his mind. Lol


tony- be careful going thru the box , i put some pure sapwood amboyna burl blanks in there - when they are dyed and stabed they are the best of the best -even nicer than the bxe. just pay attention to that, also cupla buckeye in white to dye also. lastly cupla handles in hrb for the heck of it!. OH box is in the PO now cheers


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> tony- be careful going thru the box , i put some pure sapwood amboyna burl blanks in there - when they are dyed and stabed they are the best of the best -even nicer than the bxe. just pay attention to that, also cupla buckeye in white to dye also. lastly cupla handles in hrb for the heck of it!. OH box is in the PO now cheers


Holy moly. I need to make you a pen every week. Lol


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2015)

@Tclem Tony what kit are those?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> @Tclem Tony what kit are those?


Tech stylus

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 1, 2016)

Great looking well turned and finished timber

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice job Tony! Those are nice looking pens.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2016)

I like those kits. They look sharp bud (pun intended  )


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> I like those kits. They lok sharp bud (pun intended  )


Yeah I know cause I'm good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2016)

Salt & pepper pens! Those are really nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

